# The Hold My Villager Thread (New Horizons)



## Chris

Here is the place to request for others to hold onto your villagers for you. 

Please note that holding a villager means you will take it onto your island for a little while, with full intention of returning it to the other member when they are ready. That villager is not yours to keep, sell, auction, trade, etc. Discuss beforehand what sort of timeframe you are looking at and whether or not one/both of you are willing to time travel, and remember to keep in touch regularly to ensure peace of mind. Failure to return a villager gives the original user the right to leave negative feedback. 

Be cautious about letting someone hold your villager if they are a new user and/or have no feedback. It's better to trust your villager to someone who already has a good reputation within our community.


----------



## Yuffe

Wow I was legit thinking about this minutes ago! I want to completely restart and badly wanna keep 2 of my villagers, anyone who can help me with that would mean a lot! Please send me a message or reply!


----------



## Holla

Thanks for making this Vrisnem! I will definitely make use of this in the future as I want to get Derwin and Audie with their proper interiors. (I will wait until they ask to move first though of course).


----------



## voltairenism

This is an awesome thread. This is scary but I would like Mac to have his original interior. DM me ^-^


----------



## Chelsbells

I actually need this because I have a villager in the wrong house exterior....but I have trust issues lol.


----------



## ShadowDire

Is there an amount of villagers you need to have move in before you can invite them back into your island?


----------



## Holla

ShadowDire said:


> Is there an amount of villagers you need to have move in before you can invite them back into your island?



Not in New Horizons nope. You can move the same villager back in as soon as you want.


----------



## serenityyy.e

Can somebody hold sprinkle for me?


----------



## DeMarzi

Oh goodness this thread is exactly what I need, I have Sherb as my starter and his house is DREADFUL compared to what his interior should look like.

I wonder how this works? I can pay someone to hold him for me and give him right back. But I don’t want to get scammed either he’s my babyyyy


----------



## SagteSaid

I´m in the same situation as DeMarzi, Sherb is my love but his house is hideous,


----------



## jennistrying

Yuffe said:


> Wow I was legit thinking about this minutes ago! I want to completely restart and badly wanna keep 2 of my villagers, anyone who can help me with that would mean a lot! Please send me a message or reply!


I can hold one of yours if you hold one of mine! I didn’t talk Pietro out of leaving and I don’t want him gone


----------



## AdehhRR

serenityyy.e said:


> Can somebody hold sprinkle for me?



Are we able to swap our spinkles somehow? I am in the same boat and want her nice house!

On that note, happy to hold a villager for someone, if they can hold my Sprinkle.

What would the process look like? We would essentially need our desired villager moving out at the same time?


----------



## heylucyhey

I currently have an open plot and would be willing to do this for someone if they would return the favor. I wanna do this with Filbert I really love him only the interior bugs me. DM me if interested.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I need someone VERY trustworthy to hold onto a FEW villagers

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Pm me!


----------



## elysium

looking for someone to hold one of my villagers, i will hold yours too! i time travel so it should be a pretty smooth process :0


----------



## peachmilke

Looking for someone to hold deirdre for me and tt her back out to me! I can pay you 500k or so igb, I'd prefer someone that has positive feedback even if she is not popular. PM me if interested!


----------



## ellienoise

I know this is a long shot but I need ppl to hold onto some of my villagers for me. Lyman, Freya and Audie. Willing to pay 60 tbt for each when I pick em up. PM me so I can start cycling. I don't have a lot of nmts but if you'd prefer that we could make an arrangement.


----------



## ridley346

how much do i have to pay to get someone to hold a villager


----------



## AdehhRR

elysium said:


> looking for someone to hold one of my villagers, i will hold yours too! i time travel so it should be a pretty smooth process :0


Happy to do this with my Sprinkle if you like?

Just might need some help understanding the process. I need an empty slot, that isnt Sprinkle moving out to start this?


----------



## Jokesie

Hello all  I am in need of someone to hold onto my precious, Stitches. He was my first island villager, but he was one of my first five so his house is not the way it should be... I'd very much like to get him his things back. 
I'm sad that all the stuff I've given him will be gone but I'll just have to gift it to him again lol 

If anyone is interested and able, name what you'd like in return. I don't know what the best way to go about this is, so preferably someone who has done this before would be ideal.

Thanks!


----------



## Cinnamom

Jokesie said:


> Hello all  I am in need of someone to hold onto my precious, Stitches. He was my first island villager, but he was one of my first five so his house is not the way it should be... I'd very much like to get him his things back.
> I'm sad that all the stuff I've given him will be gone but I'll just have to gift it to him again lol
> 
> If anyone is interested and able, name what you'd like in return. I don't know what the best way to go about this is, so preferably someone who has done this before would be ideal.
> 
> Thanks!


How long do you need me to foster him? I could do it!! Currently fostering a Sprinkles and if you wouldn't need Stitches to be fostered for long, I could do it!


----------



## Jokesie

Cinnamom said:


> How long do you need me to foster him? I could do it!! Currently fostering a Sprinkles and if you wouldn't need Stitches to be fostered for long, I could do it!



I shouldn't need him fostered long at all! I should be able to move him out via amiibo. Is it possible to move someone out of their plot and back into the same one the next day? That would be ideal


----------



## Cinnamom

Jokesie said:


> I shouldn't need him fostered long at all! I should be able to move him out via amiibo. Is it possible to move someone out of their plot and back into the same one the next day? That would be ideal


I believe so!! If you don't mind, I could move him out with an amiibo as well to get him back to you sooner!!


----------



## Jokesie

Cinnamom said:


> I believe so!! If you don't mind, I could move him out with an amiibo as well to get him back to you sooner!!



I think that should be fine- what are you looking for in return?


----------



## Lexii

Hello I accidentally asked Fang to leave and I didn’t mean to since he’s my favorite villager but if anyone could hold him for a hot minute that would be wonderful I could get him back like right away!


----------



## rayraysparkles

next time i have a free slot I'm happy to hold someone


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Hey, I know this is a really long shot but I NEED someone to hold onto 3 villagers for me!

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Need people plz pm me


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Got 2 villagers I need to be fosters for a couple hours!


----------



## Jyun

I need someone to hold my Plucky. She's one of my initial villagers beside Peck and she deserves a better house interior. Let me know if you are willing to foster her for a little while!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I need 2 people tho hold 1 villager each, plz if u have a spot open, PLEASE hold onto one


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Can someone hold onto my villagers need just 2 people!


----------



## Prince_of_Galar

For how long?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Well may be for a couple hours to a day?


----------



## Mookie

I may have a spot, depending on how soon and how long


----------



## acnh.eclipse

A hour to day!

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Can anyone do that?ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

If so I’ll get them in boxes right away


----------



## Jo Frosty

hii i have an open plot right now if you want me to come and get them the now?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Jo Frosty said:


> hii i have an open plot right now if you want me to come and get them the now?


 let you know when they’re in boxes 

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

Probably will take 20-30mins, is that alright


----------



## Jo Frosty

acnh.eclipse said:


> let you know when they’re in boxes
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020
> 
> Probably will take 20-30mins, is that alright


yup thats alright with me ill check back at :25


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Kk


----------



## Kadori

Does anyone have an available plot?? I need someone to hold onto Merry for me quick ;0; I can offer NMT or Bells. Please DM
Thank you! I was able to get someone to hold a villager


----------



## Jo Frosty

you almost ready?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Yes won’t be long

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Jo Frosty said:


> yup thats alright with me ill check back at :25


 I’ll get a dodo code now

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Mookie said:


> I may have a spot, depending on how soon and how long


I have a villager that I’d like you to hold on for a couple of hours


----------



## LuvDolphin

I need someone to hold my villager 
I can offer igb for your trouble or maybe we can work out a deal or something


----------



## Cinnamom

LuvDolphin said:


> I need someone to hold my villager
> I can offer igb for your trouble or maybe we can work out a deal or something


How long do you need them to be fostered? I may be able to free up a plot!


----------



## LuvDolphin

Cinnamom said:


> How long do you need them to be fostered? I may be able to free up a plot!


I just need there house changed back to normal so not very long I think  
This would be awesome thank you PM me if you can


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Does anyone have an open plot


----------



## corlee1289

Hello! I have Sherb and Audie who were part of my original five villagers and I want someone to hold them and then give them back to me so I can have their real house interiors.

I’ll only start cycling if someone responds to my post. As I don’t want them in boxes and me stressing out to find someone.

I would like the person be able to TT and at least have amiibo access to kick them out so I can get them back again within an hour or so.

Minimum of at least 100 posts and 20+ ratings to qualify. Willing to pay 50 NMT per character, so if you do both of them, that’s 100 NMT for both.

COMPLETED! I moved my babies and they now have their proper houses <3


----------



## Jokesie

Cinnamom said:


> I believe so!! If you don't mind, I could move him out with an amiibo as well to get him back to you sooner!!



Hey there~ Were you still interested in holding him for me?


----------



## Ananas Dragon

NVM TOO SCARED


----------



## Grimlock

Edit: I’ve found someone to help me 

Hi. Can someone help me hold Marshal?
I’ve been doing the campfire trick to try and find Raymond for a few days now. I keep getting a bunch of crankies, normals, and snooties. I was kinda frustrated, and I got a little spaced out mashing the A button and told my visitor they could take Marshal’s place. It’s already auto saved, so I can’t just back out.

Ideally this would be done with someone who has some positive feedback already. I don’t have much. Just 15 NMT that I got recently and about 80k in bells. I might be able to do some dailys repeatedly to get some more NMTs, but I can’t move on to the next day or Marshal gets voided.

I know this isn’t really an enticing deal, but I can also offer to get more tickets to pay you back later if I can find someone to buy whatever villager is moved out for Raymond.

I have some villagers on my island that I can try to move out for adoption if I have to. Scoot, Ribbot, Freya, Deirdre, Marina, and Maple (the villager that is currently trying to take Marshal’s place).


----------



## nanpan

I have an empty plot right now and can hold 1 villager  ❤

My rating is 100% with over 400 reviews if anyone feels scared to entrust a newer user or someone with few ratings.

Edit: plot filled!


----------



## MochiACNL

Looking to trade Judy for Marshal!


----------



## ellienoise

Empty plot for 15 mins b4 I resume cycling! Message me


----------



## Aliya

Hi everyone! I'm currently trying to get someone out so I can take Dotty from someone offsite. Please PM me if you have a plot open, TT and have good feedback (or a reputable cycling thread) since I will be cycling again once Dotty is moved in to get someone I actually want to move out of my island. Then I'll take my villager back. I'll pay you for your time in either bells, NMT, or spare DIYs I have.

Edit: I don't care if you use amiibo or not to force them out. I won't ask you to start cycling until I have a plot ready again
Edit 2: Found someone!


----------



## Rambo

I thought I read that they take the house they have with them so they’d be stuck with that house for good? I have a merengue and an Erik that have stock houses and it bums me out. 


Jokesie said:


> Hello all  I am in need of someone to hold onto my precious, Stitches. He was my first island villager, but he was one of my first five so his house is not the way it should be... I'd very much like to get him his things back.
> I'm sad that all the stuff I've given him will be gone but I'll just have to gift it to him again lol
> 
> If anyone is interested and able, name what you'd like in return. I don't know what the best way to go about this is, so preferably someone who has done this before would be ideal.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## 99accy99

Wow this is amazing, I'm new to this forum but I had to post under this thread. I let go of my OG Bill (my starting jock) and adopted a new one from someone else to upgrade his house but he just doesn't feel the same  and he's had ugly clothing and bugs gifted to him. I wanted to do this for Cherry (starting sisterly) too but now that I'm seeing this thread I was hoping someone could hold onto her and give her back to me so she can get an upgraded house. Hopefully someone who has done this before can help out!!

Edit: I can pay in igb, NMT or diys


----------



## MidnightMelancholic

heylucyhey said:


> I currently have an open plot and would be willing to do this for someone if they would return the favor. I wanna do this with Filbert I really love him only the interior bugs me. DM me if interested.



Are you still doing this? Filbert is who I need held but I bet we can't swap Filberts can we


----------



## Jokesie

After one person in this thread already ghosted me, I'm STILL looking for someone to hold my Stitches for me, or trade villagers and back for a day. I want to get him his original house, so if anyone could help that would be great! I can over plenty of stuff in return. Thanks!


----------



## 4ngel

Hello! I'm new here! I'm just looking for someone to maybe hold antonio and give him back to me so I can upgrade his house? I don't have much, but I'm in the process of selling land, and can hold someone in exchange as well!


Edit: Nvmd I found someone!


----------



## Cinnamom

Jokesie said:


> After one person in this thread already ghosted me, I'm STILL looking for someone to hold my Stitches for me, or trade villagers and back for a day. I want to get him his original house, so if anyone could help that would be great! I can over plenty of stuff in return. Thanks!


So, so sorry!! I haven't been on due to school and preparing for this upcoming semester. I'm still willing to foster Stitches if you are interested!


----------



## moonford

Nvm


----------



## Phya

Hi! Marina is Moving off of my island right now!

 Id be willing to let her go for 20 NMT, or trade her for stitches, rosie, raymond, fang, Whitney


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I need someone to hold hopkins, the best bunny in the whole entire game, I can pay 15 nmt, these are rules:
Right after having him in your town please try to get him in boxes. I'd like him back as soon as possible, I need him out of his diy house

If you scam me I will devote my life to bringing your reputation to dirt.
Only letting people with 20+ good reviews hold him.

I don't care if he ain't that popular, only the best for hopkins

STILL NEED SOMEONE


----------



## Jokesie

Cinnamom said:


> So, so sorry!! I haven't been on due to school and preparing for this upcoming semester. I'm still willing to foster Stitches if you are interested!



Ah it's no problem! Sorry if I seemed upset in that post lol I thought you just didn't want to trade with me for some reason after seeing you reply to another person in the thread   I'm still down to have you hold Stitches if you're still interested. What were you looking for in return again?


----------



## Cinnamom

Jokesie said:


> Ah it's no problem! Sorry if I seemed upset in that post lol I thought you just didn't want to trade with me for some reason after seeing you reply to another person in the thread   I'm still down to have you hold Stitches if you're still interested. What were you looking for in return again?


Anything is fine! I'm not really looking for anything in particular except for maybe TBT or like star fragments, but if you don't have those, it's fine! I'm trying to free up a plot at the moment but it's been taking FOREVER since I am specifically targeting one villager. I can let you know as soon as I free up the plot, though, if that works with you?


----------



## RubyRose00

if i have to kick someone out with a campsite villager can someone still hold them ? ankha wants to kick dom out and i rlly want both

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2020

can anyone hold onto Dom for me while i sort it out i have ankha at my campsite and she wants to kick him out but  idk what to do


----------



## AdehhRR

I am going to have a free slot soon. I'd like to get some form of payment in the case you cannot hold my Sprinkle. But I'd accept some Bells or some NMTs or just a gift. I am not greedy but it is a lot of effort for me to help you


----------



## LuvDolphin

I still need someone to hold Victoria! Thank you


----------



## ymoowoomy

hi could someone hold biskit for me tomorrow? im gonna kick him bc his house is daisy's


----------



## Jokesie

Cinnamom said:


> Anything is fine! I'm not really looking for anything in particular except for maybe TBT or like star fragments, but if you don't have those, it's fine! I'm trying to free up a plot at the moment but it's been taking FOREVER since I am specifically targeting one villager. I can let you know as soon as I free up the plot, though, if that works with you?



Sounds good! I can offer a few star fragments I think. Let me know when you are close to having a plot and I'll make him the next villager I boot, after Boots lol


----------



## Cinnamom

Jokesie said:


> Sounds good! I can offer a few star fragments I think. Let me know when you are close to having a plot and I'll make him the next villager I boot, after Boots lol


Will do!!


----------



## windlily

I'm currently at the dialogue window of her asking me to move away (I haven't chosen any option yet), and I'm looking for someone to hold my Audie for just a day. I don't TT, and want to her to have her real furniture instead of her starter home.

What I can offer is any villager that has an amiibo card (as I have the complete collection, except for the JP exclusives). However, I also plan to keep my Lily, so she's the only exception. I'm planning to TT to move in your chosen villager & will boot it with another amiibo, once I make sure my Audie is back.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

windlily said:


> I'm currently at the dialogue window of her asking me to move away (I haven't chosen any option yet), and I'm looking for someone to hold my Audie for just a day. I don't TT, and want to her to have her real furniture instead of her starter home.
> 
> What I can offer is any villager that has an amiibo card (as I have the complete collection, except for the JP exclusives). However, I also plan to keep my Lily, so she's the only exception. I'm willing to TT to speed that process up, once I make sure my Audie is back.


I’d love to hold one


----------



## windlily

acnh.eclipse said:


> I’d love to hold one


Really?? That would help me so much! Is there something (or someone) in particular you'd like in return?


----------



## acnh.eclipse

windlily said:


> Really?? That would help me so much! Is there something (or someone) in particular you'd like in return?


I have two villagers in mind, both are dreamies their Tangy and Lolly! Do you not have one of them?


----------



## windlily

acnh.eclipse said:


> I have two villagers in mind, both are dreamies their Tangy and Lolly! Do you not have one of them?


I currently do not have either on my island!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Oh god, umm (which one) I’ll take Lolly :-


----------



## kaidaofthedark

Can someone please hold my Bob? I'll work it out with you- I have NMTs and IGB.

Edit: I've decided against it, thanks anyway!


----------



## Nymeew

Hi! Before I decide about someone holding one of my villagers I would like to know if they still remember you and if your friend points with him dissapear or not. I actually want their true interiors but idk


----------



## windlily

Nymeew said:


> Hi! Before I decide about someone holding one of my villagers I would like to know if they still remember you and if your friend points with him dissapear or not. I actually want their true interiors but idk


They do indeed remember you, but only if you were to invite them back from the same island they moved to.
Someone had done this test and shared the good news 





						Bringing back villagers (Updated answer!)
					

Hey guys! From trying the process out myself, I have an answer to this!  For this trial, I moved out my starter jock, Bam. He moved into another island where I met him before he was put in boxes:   then, he was put in boxes (I was on the next day he moved out and his old plot was open). After...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## heatherp

Vrisnem said:


> Here is the place to request for others to hold onto your villagers for you.
> 
> Please note that holding a villager means you will take it onto your island for a little while, with full intention of returning it to the other member when they are ready. That villager is not yours to keep, sell, auction, trade, etc. Discuss beforehand what sort of timeframe you are looking at and whether or not one/both of you are willing to time travel, and remember to keep in touch regularly to ensure peace of mind. Failure to return a villager gives the original user the right to leave negative feedback.
> 
> Be cautious about letting someone hold your villager if they are a new user and/or have no feedback. It's better to trust your villager to someone who already has a good reputation within our community.




	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

*Hey,
This is amazing!*


----------



## Bazzlin

I'm looking to foster a villager for a villager. If anyone needs me to foster, I will gladly do a trade. I have the ability to force mine out via Amiibo cards so it would take three days to get her in boxes. (I'm willing to time travel the three days if necessary) I have a plot open today if someone is wanting to do a villager foster trade!


----------



## salem.bells

Bazzlin said:


> I'm looking to foster a villager for a villager. If anyone needs me to foster, I will gladly do a trade. I have the ability to force mine out via Amiibo cards so it would take three days to get her in boxes. (I'm willing to time travel the three days if necessary) I have a plot open today if someone is wanting to do a villager foster trade!


Hi, I would love if you could foster my Felicity. A foster for a foster. I could time travel as well to return your villager. She is part of my earlier starters and I would love to get her original house. Let me know if your interested I just need to time travel to get her to move out.


----------



## cloud_fluff

Hi there! I managed to roll Judy as a campsite villager, after 4 years of time travelling! However, she has opted to kick out my dear Maple for her space. Whilst I am aware that you can force exit the game and make them pick someone else, I have been trying for over an hour and this is the first time she has picked someone whose amiibo I have, so I figured I'd take it.

This brings us to present; if I can't find anyone to take my Maple, I will just spawn a new one in. However, I lent my amiibos to a friend and dont have the card at the moment, and would like to keep my friendship with Maple. SO Im looking for someone who is willing to move my Maple in, let me TT someone else out so I have the plot, then move Maple out (amiibo or natural, I don't mind) so that I can redaopt!

Happy to pay a large sum of bells and/or a small sum of NMT as a reward, and I also have several full sets available for catalog (White Rattan, Sky Blue Cute, White Cute, Black Antique, Elaborate Kimono, Simple Panel, Soft Serve Lamps)! Feel free to post your wishlist too and I'll see if I have anything!Let me know if you're willing and what you're seeking!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

Edit: I’ve decided against it for the time being. Their houses, while empty, are okay upon further reflection. I’ll repost if I change my mind


----------



## salem.bells

salem.bells said:


> Hi, I would love if you could foster my Felicity. A foster for a foster. I could time travel as well to return your villager. She is part of my earlier starters and I would love to get her original house. Let me know if your interested I just need to time travel to get her to move out.


UPDATE
NVM, sorry can't do it anymore. My online connection isn't working. For some reason  today I've been unable to travel or visit others island. I don't want to risk it and thank you. Please look for someone else or await another to respond.


----------



## Bazzlin

SmrtLilCookie said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this process, but I would really like to get my two starting villagers (Antonio and Phoebe) out of their sad, empty houses and into their proper homes. I don’t TT, so I would need someone with Amiibo access to explain this process to me and assist.
> 
> I’m good to have two different fosters, and do this over a longer time span if needed. They are two of my favourite villagers, so I’ll be patient until they can have their full homes! I’m also more than happy to compensate with NMT, IGB, and/or star fragments. But mostly I want a friendly guide through this
> 
> Please let me know if you can help, and we can discuss from there!



Hello! I'd love to work with you on this! I have one starter villager who I would like to have her proper home. I'm happy to do both of yours and take it slow. I'd prefer to do it that way rather than time travel so this could be a good match. I also understand the process. Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## Maneframe

Hey! I have fuchsia, she was one of my starters. I LOVE her and would feel weird trading her away or voiding her and spawning in or buying a new one in order to get her real house. is anyone willing to have me trade her, tt her into boxes, and let me grab her back? I can pay in bells, nmt, and/or any hybrid flower(s) you want (I have all but purple windflower, gold rose, and lily of the valley). I have a truckton of green and purple mums :> 

I'm fine waiting until a future date to do it, but I'd like for the actual trade back and force to only take a few hours if possible, so I can just fill the plot right after she leaves :3


----------



## succulents

looking for someone to hold onto one of my villagers! i can pay in star fragments or bells since i am planning on restarting. i would be able to pick them up asap (without time travelling though!) it would mean a lot to me


----------



## Bazzlin

succulents said:


> looking for someone to hold onto one of my villagers! i can pay in star fragments or bells since i am planning on restarting. i would be able to pick them up asap (without time travelling though!) it would mean a lot to me



Hello! I'm wondering if you'd be able to do a foster trade. I'm looking for someone to foster my Agnes. If you would be willing to wait until I can get a free space opened up to be able to accept your villager and to take mine back. I'm actively working on getting two out at the moment (I have them fenced in) but I don't have anyone in boxes or asking right this moment. I can also do a force removal of your villager and mine with an Amiibo card when you are ready to take them. (Takes just three days)  I don't know if you have an Amiibo but if not, I'm fine waiting for Agnes to ask to leave your new town naturally. Let me know if this works for you at all.


----------



## psyence

Hello! I would like someone to hold my Lucky for me, I'm not in a rush as I will be busy for the next few days and I can pay in IGB and let you catalog items. I will force him out using Molly's amiibo to give molly to another user here, then I want to campsite roll a jock villager to get all reactions, so he might be with you for a while though I will tt to expedite the progress. Let me know if youre interested


----------



## brangein

Deidre and Beau are my 2nd and 3rd villagers, I love them and wants them to live in their original houses 

Will be great if I get them to boxes > you pick them up > and let me reclaim them to their original plots after you cycle them to boxes the same day (hope this is do-able)

Not sure how much does this usually cost, I can also TT and do the same for your starting villagers, or can offer NMT/IGB, cataloging, a lucky cat (black) or some DIYs. LMK!


----------



## Meiame

Hi I am looking for someone to hold my Skye so I don't have her in a starting home, I would need to time travel to get her in boxes. I hope it would be possible to get her back in the same day so I can get her in the same plot! I don't have too much to offer but I have a few nook mile tickets (30), if you would like them! 

I can even hold one of your villagers too but i would need some time to time travel to get another plot open


----------



## telluric

Looking for someone to please hold my Pate! She's a starter villager and I'd love to keep her forever in her proper house. Lemme know if you have an open plot and can TT cycle her out! I can compensate you with bells/NMT/wishlist items!


----------



## AnnEdd

telluric said:


> Looking for someone to please hold my Pate! She's a starter villager and I'd love to keep her forever in her proper house. Lemme know if you have an open plot and can TT cycle her out! I can compensate you with bells/NMT/wishlist items!


Hi, iam new here but if youre willing, i can foster pate for you !
I have no fees, just looking for someone i can trust to later hold my dom/ursala as now theyre in their starting house and i hate the interior.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I still need somebody to hold Hopkins and return him quickly, I will die if I see him in his awful starter house, can pay with 10 nmt and nook mile items just hold this precious bunny floatie


----------



## angelmutt

i have pippy, and since she's not a very common villager, im scared people dont have her or i wont find her again...im not really sure how this works, but i wanna restart, and id love to have her in my new island~


----------



## psyence

New request since something happened but I need someone to foster my audie and pass her back to me the same day! I want to have her actual house and I can pay in stacks of NMT


----------



## Felawful

I am looking for someone trustworthy to hold onto Coco for me. She was one of my first 5 and I want her to have her original house. I will literally die if something happens to her. I am willing to pay big bucks (bells or NMTs or combination of both) for someone to hold onto her and return her right away. Must be a senior member with verified reviews as I’ll literally die if something happens to my Coco. Thanks


----------



## MochiACNL

My friend wants someone to hold marina for him. He got her into boxes thinking he wanted to get rid of her for someone else but now he changed his mind and actually wants to keep her. If anyone would like to help please pm me, I know it would mean a lot to him :')

Edit: I also have 80 nmts to offer and if you want bells I can offer that too ^^


----------



## Kadori

Edit: Filled!


----------



## KMac

I am being generous and giving a member on here two villagers for one. I would love some help if you hold one of the villagers so we can complete the transaction. #positivevibes


----------



## South

Hi everyone! I'm new here, I have a villager whose house glitched when he moved in so the exterior is the same as the old ugly villager he replaced. To fix this I need to have him move out then move back in. Would anyone be able to help by fostering him for a day then I can go ask him to move back?? I can pay in NMT, bells, or something else if you need! Thanks so much!!


----------



## rawpbjsamich

Hey! Can someone hold Zucker for my friend? Just for a day or 2? It would be a great help because they can't seem to get a certain villager moved out  I can pay as well!


----------



## kacchan

can sonebody pls hold dom for me rn?


----------



## ebichuus

edit: a friend was able to help out instead~


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Hi, can a one help me
I need someone to hold 2 villagers or 2 people to hold 1 each!
There no popular so scammers back off thanks in advance


----------



## BlooregardeQKazoo

Edit: Offer has been taken >_<


----------



## roxycherry

Looking for someone to hold onto Stu for me, I decided to kick him out for rosie but now i regret it  can pay in nmt


----------



## DatBaguetteBoi

Can anyone hold onto Sherb for me? (Has the starter interior) PM me if you can!


----------



## Maplelily

Can anyone help me with Iggly? Was one of my first villagers so I would love to have him back with real house. He is in boxes today. Have NMT, bells or whatever.. not sure the rules here. Whatever timeline works for you too. Thanks!!


----------



## juliaduo

Looking for someone to hold Dom for me. He has his inicial house. I don't have amibo cards. So i have tô do this manually, by time travel. 
I can do your's back, or also have tasha and aurora to give in trade. 
I do have someone on my campsite. So i can kick him out today.


----------



## ACNH_walnut

I need someone to hold onto beau for me because I am trading villagers with my brother and but both of our islands are full with our dreamies you must be able to time travel and get him in boxes that day unless he appears in my campsite I don’t need him held today but I will tell you when I need him held if you can hold him please dm for more info


----------



## HopeForHyrule

I just reset my island, and managed to find my baby Sherb while I was island hopping...except his house isn't the Cute series I've come to know and love.

So once I manage to get him in boxes...would love if someone could hold him for me.


----------



## Bloobloop

looking for someone trustworthy to hold onto punchy for me! i'd be more than happy to pay igb or nmt for your time ^^ pm if you're willing!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Need someone to hold a villager!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Still need help


----------



## Goosely

I want to get rid of the starter house for Pinky, so she'll be in boxes tomorrow.
She's one of my favorites, if someone could hold on to her for one day when the plot opens up, it would be greatly appreciated!! I only need someone to hold onto her for 1 day, I don't have a lot of things but I could offer maybe 5NMT and 99k bells?
I'd prefer if the person holding her has done this before and has good feedback, as I'm pretty new to it
DM me please!
Edit: Will probably just get her from someone else, NVM


----------



## acnh.eclipse

acnh.eclipse said:


> Still need help


Still looking 

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



acnh.eclipse said:


> Still looking


Please someone help


----------



## AnnEdd

looking for someone to foster my Dom asap ! i can pay bells/NMTs


----------



## Bloobloop

would love for someone to hold onto punchy for me ^^ can pay nmt, igb, tbt (though i'm running low on tbt), or any other form of payment you were thinking! just lmk and we can work out a deal


----------



## PurplecakeOwO

Could someone hold Alice for me? I hate her interior and I need her back. She's in boxes currently. Tt would be the best. I will give nmt or bells


----------



## adripiedri

Hey! I have Genji as one of my starters, and I love him, but his house drives me insane. I really want him to have his actual interior design, so I need someone to take him from me and TT to get him back into boxes so i can take him back again. I'll pay generously in IGB    (I can also pick the weeds you get from TT if you want me too LOL)


----------



## AnzBananz

Edit: nevermind a friend is helping me out!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I have 3 villagers with starter houses but I would be happy with even 1 being held for me. Dotty, Nan & Mac all have basic furniture. If anyone is willing to help hold just one of my villagers, it would mean so much to me. 

I can offer NMT, ingame bells or TBT. I can even craft cherry-blossom furniture and I already have the materials ready. I can time travel obviously to make this quick as possible for both of us!


----------



## jambouree

Looking for someone to hold Bam and Fauna for me! I got them both when TTing for the campsite but glitched it where they both have the previous villager's house exterior. I want to have them leave and come back so they have their proper house! I can offer NMT, IGB or TBT and hopefully we can have it completed in a couple days


----------



## AC.Newbie

Seems like a longshot given how many people are looking but if I can get my day 1 Ketchup in boxes, can someone hold her so I can get her real house? I can pay in igb, nmt, gold..


----------



## EtchaSketch

Is anybody willing to hold onto deirdre or dizzy so i can get their actual interiors? they’re both my absolute babies but I can’t stand their starter interiors omg. can pay in igb!!


----------



## kacchan

I need someone to hold reneigh please! i'll pay bells or nmt


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Looking for someone to hold Tammi for me! She's moving out tomorrow and I'll have a free space available the day after. Paying in bells and/or NMT!


----------



## Bloobloop

still desperately looking for someone to hold onto punchy for me ;; can pay in igb, nmt, tbt, or any other form of payment you might be thinking!


----------



## Chrytheria

Canceled


----------



## Stephanie92

Is anyone available to hold Hopkins ASAP. I'll pay nmt, I just don't want to lose him but I need to move forward


----------



## toenuki

nvm!


----------



## Wholockian

Heya- Just managed to get Raymond in boxes. I'm looking for someone to hold him for a few days max whilst I work on getting new villagers unlocked (I'm resetting my town). Must have 100% feedback with quite a lot of people due to how popular he is- I don't want to lose him


I have some NMT that I can offer (I think I have 40 rn, but I'll double check that) and some star fragments.


----------



## zoshi10

Can someone hold Cherry for a bit?  I can pay in tbt, igb, or other forms of payment (probably not nmt though, but I could scrounge up a few)
Found someone!


----------



## Bloobloop

still looking for someone to hold punchy ;; i’m willing to pay very generously as he’s a favorite of mine!


----------



## faeswick

Can someone please hold onto Julian for me? He's one of my dream villagers, but I'd like to hunt a dream villager for my sister and my island is full. He's in boxes right now. I would super appreciate it and I'd be willing to pay NMT in exchange. I would expect it to be for maybe a week or less? But that deadline is flexible.
Julian has been surrendered to the void ;_;


----------



## angieeez

Can anyone hold Poppy for me? Will pay please PM! Thanks!


----------



## psyence

Still need someone to hold Audie for me and send her back to me the same day for her house! I can pay handsomely in nmt!


----------



## mekabutlr

I want to restart my island and am looking for quite a few people as i have 4 villagers i want to be held.  I have Sherb, Chief, Pietro and Roald who all mean very much to me. I will pay accordingly if you want let me know!!


----------



## arkitty

Looking for someone trustworthy to hold my precious Raymond no more than a day. I can hold a villager back for you, pay IGB or NMT, can also offer few amiibo villagers (Lolly, Punchy, Rosie and Butch).


----------



## HiBriana

Anyone able to hold and move out a villager ASAP.


----------



## Cutesy

Looking for someone to help me hold one villager (Bob) sometime within the next couple of days. I want to move him out and immediately back in so that he can have his real house that he deserves  . I can pay in bells or nmt. Please pm me, thank you so much!


----------



## hardix

arkitty said:


> Looking for someone trustworthy to hold my precious Raymond no more than a day. I can hold a villager back for you, pay IGB or NMT, can also offer few amiibo villagers (Lolly, Punchy, Rosie and Butch).




i have one plot available to hold him- can hold starting in next 20 min, only tough process that might take 2 hours will be getting him to move out again. I am interested in NMT as well as a good review upon successful transfer back, unless you have Dobie


----------



## Sig

i would like someone to hold my zucker so he can get the house he deserves (he was one of my first)! please dm me or msg me on discord (forest#6969)


----------



## arkitty

hardix said:


> i have one plot available to hold him- can hold starting in next 20 min, only tough process that might take 2 hours will be getting him to move out again. I am interested in NMT as well as a good review upon successful transfer back, unless you have Dobie



I forgot to update this. Thanks for the offer but it's all good now.


----------



## jsh_

I need someone to hold onto Lolly for me! She moved in from a campsite, and her exterior didn't change properly! It would only need to be as short as possible, so she can live in her proper house! I also need Roald to be held as he's one of my starters and I would like him to have his proper interior! DM me if you're able to help out


----------



## Grimlock

I need 1 - 4 of my villagers held as I am going to reset my island. It could take a few weeks for me to get all of my villagers held, so I might not be able to pick them up for a while.

I can offer NMT, whatever items I have, and some of the villagers on my island (Wolfgang, Octavian, Marina, and Portia are all original)

My villagers _must remain original_. I don’t want them wearing different clothes or decorating their houses with different items.

Please DM me if you want to help.


----------



## milktae

Would someone be able to hold onto Lucky for me? He has his basic interior and I want him to finally have his actual interior  
please dm me if you could hold onto him


----------



## yamayamayamaya

Looking for someone to hold my Flip for me. I'll invite him back immediately if you're willing to time travel! Can pay in NMTs or bells. Lemme know your price.


----------



## AnnEdd

Looking for someone to hold my marshal ! Can pay in bells/nmt


----------



## acnh.eclipse

I need someone to hold a villager of mine! I could hold onto one of yours first, then you could hold onto one of mine? Lmk if anyones interest


----------



## Ella.

So many posts about looking for someone to hold a villager but sadly no one able to. However, I have a plot available if someone still needs help.


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Zoella101 said:


> So many posts about looking for someone to hold a villager but sadly no one able to. However, I have a plot available if someone still needs help.


Could you help me?


----------



## Ella.

acnh.eclipse said:


> Could you help me?


 Sure! Send a dm.


----------



## Jokesie

In need of someone to hold Stitches for me, TODAY. He is naturally moving out, so I will have his plot open within 30 minutes of the trade. I will need him back as quickly as possible. Amiibo force out it ok but remember to TT one day at a time to avoid glitches. LMK if anyone can help!! I need someone with plenty of feedback and preferably who has cycled villager before.

Thanks!!


----------



## MindMeld

So, this is just a question and not an actual offer!  Just want to put that out there right now!  

A friend of mine, who started playing the game, like, 6 days ago, was fortunate enough to have Raymond wander onto her island to stay.  If/When she wants to get rid of him, or he wants to leave, what would be the best way for her to have him switch to someone else and what would be fair of her to ask in exchange?  If/When the time comes, I don't want to give her any bad advice.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## clownpapa

im a little hesitant to ask this given his popularity i hope i can find someone trustworthy lol but im having a crisis. i got raymond in boxes today because i was going to give him to my best friend, but her switch broke suddenly and she couldn't get him and was devastated. i'm looking for someone to hold onto raymond until she fixes her switch or something-- i really want her to have him  if i cant find anybody to hold onto him i'll probably just end up giving him away elsewhere, but i'd REALLY rather have someone hold on to him for a bit just until my friend can figure out her switch situation


----------



## MindMeld

clownpapa said:


> im a little hesitant to ask this given his popularity i hope i can find someone trustworthy lol but im having a crisis. i got raymond in boxes today because i was going to give him to my best friend, but her switch broke suddenly and she couldn't get him and was devastated. i'm looking for someone to hold onto raymond until she fixes her switch or something-- i really want her to have him  if i cant find anybody to hold onto him i'll probably just end up giving him away elsewhere, but i'd REALLY rather have someone hold on to him for a bit just until my friend can figure out her switch situation


If you can't find anyone else, I'd be happy to help.  It will give me some experience in advising my friend.  I have no desire to have any villager in particular and Raymond doesn't really hold any particular value to me.  I just believe in being a kind person.  Still pretty new to the game, but I think I can figure out how to make it happen.


----------



## applesauc3

I can hold somebody’s villager if they need. I already have: Stitches, Raymond, Judy, Biff, Maple, Lolly, Marshall, Merengue, and Gonzo!


----------



## Bazzlin

applesauc3 said:


> I can hold somebody’s villager if they need. I already have: Stitches, Raymond, Judy, Biff, Maple, Lolly, Marshall, Merengue, and Gonzo!


Would you be able to hold my Agnes? would you be able to time travel to get her back out or push her out with an Amiibo tonight? I can pay in NMT


----------



## honeymoo

looking for someone to hold midge and mint for me for a day or two at most. can pay in NMT, dm me offers please


----------



## ZackFair77

I can help if anyone here is willing to trust me despite being new, reason is to build a good rep and ofc I need them tickets lol, I already got the villagers I want with Raymond and Ruby the only ones missing lol, got Marshal, Stitches, Judy, Bunnie, Olivia, Poppy, Punchy and Genji. Will be getting rid of Fauna and Beau if necesarry if you need the help now.


----------



## applesauc3

MindMeld said:


> So, this is just a question and not an actual offer!  Just want to put that out there right now!
> 
> A friend of mine, who started playing the game, like, 6 days ago, was fortunate enough to have Raymond wander onto her island to stay.  If/When she wants to get rid of him, or he wants to leave, what would be the best way for her to have him switch to someone else and what would be fair of her to ask in exchange?  If/When the time comes, I don't want to give her any bad advice.  Thanks in advance!


The way it works is when Raymond is in boxes somebody comes to your friend’s island to ask him to move to their island. Then, the next day, when Raymond’s plot is empty you can either buy a different villager off somebody or go searching for one using nook mile tickets


----------



## Cutesy

lissiecat said:


> Looking for someone to help me hold one villager (Bob) sometime within the next couple of days. I want to move him out and immediately back in so that he can have his real house that he deserves  . I can pay in bells or nmt. Please pm me, thank you so much!


Still looking for someone to help me hold Bob please!


----------



## cohanmills

lissiecat said:


> Still looking for someone to help me hold Bob please!


I might be able to, let me check


----------



## Cutesy

cohanmills said:


> I might be able to, let me check


Awesome thanks for checking! I don’t have him ready in boxes yet but if you are sure you’d be able to help, I can immediately work on that ^^


----------



## cohanmills

lissiecat said:


> Awesome thanks for checking! I don’t have him ready in boxes yet but if you are sure you’d be able to help, I can immediately work on that ^^


ive got school for the next 7 hours will u still be on because im trying to get out of of the villagers I want to move 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

* because I still need to get a villager out but tghat wont take long


----------



## Jokesie

oop


----------



## Jokesie

Would anyone be able to hold my villager Celia for a bit today?? I'm trying to get her furniture back


----------



## AC.Newbie

Jokesie said:


> Would anyone be able to hold my villager Celia for a bit today?? I'm trying to get her furniture back


How long would you need her to be fostered?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020

Does anyone have a villager they need fostered? I have a plot that will be empty for roughly 2 more hours after one of the worst hunts I've ever been on


----------



## Jokesie

AC.Newbie said:


> How long would you need her to be fostered?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 18, 2020
> 
> Does anyone have a villager they need fostered? I have a plot that will be empty for roughly 2 more hours after one of the worst hunts I've ever been on


I only need her fostered for 10 minutes!


----------



## AC.Newbie

Jokesie said:


> I only need her fostered for 10 minutes!


So you would be ok with me amiiboing her back out?


----------



## Jokesie

AC.Newbie said:


> So you would be ok with me amiiboing her back out?


That should be fine, just be careful to avoid glitches lol


----------



## Ohmeohmmy

Would anyone be willing to foster Maddie for a little bit for me? I'm having trouble kicking my newest villager out :/

I'll be replacing Maddie with Bud then swapping my newest villager out for Maddie
Can pay in bells or NMT, whichever you prefer,, ^^


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Spoon-101

-Deleted-


----------



## Puputo

Anyone willing to help me hold my Truffle ? Please name your price in NMT or Bell please ?
Thank you


----------



## KattCrossing

I currently need someone to hold onto Skye for me! I was going to move her to my boyfriends island, but he just got whitney in his campsite and she's a dreamie of his so he no longer has room. I'm looking to have her fostered for about a week, enough time for me to reset my island and complete the intro of the game. I tt and I prefer that you do too, just so that once I have an open plot I can take Skye back  

Please DM me with prices and when you have a plot available! Skye is not in boxes yet but I'll get her in them once I find her a temporary home


----------



## mowzies

Can anyone hold purrl for me? She's not in boxes yet but I can get her in boxes today. I got her from the campsite and because I didn't play on her move-in day she's in the villager who's spot she took's house! I can pay you in NMT or get you an ungifted lolly, daisy, hamlet, tabby, sydney, rolf, carmen, poncho, flip, or wendy (I have their amiibos)

Preferably as soon as you get purrl you'd work on getting her to move out and I'd work on opening up a plot

can send photo proof of the amiibo cards & I'd get the villager in less than half an hr after I get purrl back! that part of the trade should be easy since you should already have an open plot from purrl 


No longer need my villager held!


----------



## Holla

I have two villagers (Derwin and Audie) that I’m looking to move out and back in as they have the default starter homes and I’d like to get their true interiors.

If anyone has a free plot anytime soon please let me know. I have a thought bubble currently passing around my island and once it reaches either villager I’ll be looking for someone the hold them briefly (feel free to use amiibo to boot them back out more quickly). I will also time travel to speed up the bubble passing if someone contacts me before one of them chooses to ask to move out naturally

Willing to pay 100TBT per villager you can help hold. Thanks!


----------



## kitsune430

Looking for someone to hold Judy and then make her move out the same day so I can invite her back to my island. Feel free to use an amiibo to kick Judy out quickly. 

I grinded the campsite for hours until I got her, only to have her house exterior glitch when she moved in . I have been looking for her for so long and just want her to have the perfect house she deserves. Please let me know if you have an empty plot and willing to help a sister out!


----------



## milktae

Can someone please hold marina for me I havent been able to move out Genji and she’s asked a couple times and I’ve been trying for a week to get someone out for my dreamie Punchy. I can pay you in bells or a 15 nmt
Lmk if your able to hold her 
Edit: nvm I’ll just give her away


----------



## Sontancer

Gosh Ive got the exterior house glitch from the campsite and the only solution is to get them to move out and in again
So I need someone to hold my Raymond while i force him out via amiibo, then get him back into boxes within a few hours 

Name your price, i have nmt and tbt!


----------



## v a p o r w a v e

Sontancer said:


> Gosh Ive got the exterior house glitch from the campsite and the only solution is to get them to move out and in again
> So I need someone to hold my Raymond while i force him out via amiibo, then get him back into boxes within a few hours
> 
> Name your price, i have nmt and tbt!


Hey! I would be available to hold him. 
I'm looking for someone to hold my Marshal, same problem as you lol. 
I can hold yours and you can hold mine if you want


----------



## Sontancer

v a p o r w a v e said:


> Hey! I would be available to hold him.
> I'm looking for someone to hold my Marshal, same problem as you lol.
> I can hold yours and you can hold mine if you want


I can but I have no open plot to take marshal so you'll have to bear with me while i tt someone out? I'll pm you


----------



## coffee biscuit

Found someone to hold~


----------



## classically.trained

Can someone hold Melba for me? She’s about to be in boxes and I can take her back immediately after, I just want her actual house not the generic early villager one. Willing to pay. Thanks!


----------



## classically.trained

Still looking for someone to hold Melba for me. She's in boxes today, so I'm getting kind of desperate  Happy to pay in tbt (preferable) or NMT

Update: Nevermind!


----------



## Radiant Dreamer

Looking for someone to hold Audie!


----------



## Opal

I invited Genji via the campsite and his house exterior glitched :/ Looking for someone to take him and then immediately tt/amiibo him out the same day if possible.


----------



## lana.

Would someone quickly hold Melba for me please? I accidentally said yes to her moving when i didn’t mean to :c i can get her back as soon as today! I can offer TBT, recipes, and stuff i’ve catalogued! check this thread to see what i can offer you! it would mean a lot to me!


----------



## pizzabutts

mowzies said:


> Can anyone hold purrl for me? She's not in boxes yet but I can get her in boxes today. I got her from the campsite and because I didn't play on her move-in day she's in the villager who's spot she took's house! I can pay you in NMT or get you an ungifted lolly, daisy, hamlet, tabby, sydney, rolf, carmen, poncho, flip, or wendy (I have their amiibos)
> 
> Preferably as soon as you get purrl you'd work on getting her to move out and I'd work on opening up a plot
> 
> can send photo proof of the amiibo cards & I'd get the villager in less than half an hr after I get purrl back! that part of the trade should be easy since you should already have an open plot from purrl


is this offer still open?


----------



## mowzies

pizzabutts said:


> is this offer still open?


it is not, I've had my issue taken care of. Thanks though!


----------



## Pineappleftw

Looking for someone to hold Amelia for me! Diana came to visit in the campsite and I was hoping she'd suggest Drift moves out but no such luck. I'm willing to TT and I have bells, TBT, recipes, gold. Totally open to negotiating!


----------



## allarie

Could someone hold Dizzy for me? He is in boxes, I would like to move him out and back in to move past starter house. Thanks!

Edit: NVM thanks!


----------



## lana.

fennekins said:


> Would someone quickly hold Melba for me please? I accidentally said yes to her moving when i didn’t mean to :c i can get her back as soon as today! I can offer TBT, recipes, and stuff i’ve catalogued! check this thread to see what i can offer you! it would mean a lot to me!


 Still looking for somebody willing to hold her. She’s in boxes today, and I could get her back within the same day.  I can still pay in the items mentioned in my previous post


----------



## milkie

nvm i found someone to help me


----------



## cherrychubs

would anyone be willing to hold onto sherb for me? i would need someone faithful enough to hold them for at least a few days for me so that i can eventually invite him back. i can pay for compensation when he moves for villager hunting.


----------



## KayDee

fennekins said:


> Still looking for somebody willing to hold her. She’s in boxes today, and I could get her back within the same day.  I can still pay in the items mentioned in my previous post


How are you able to get her back the same day? Can you kick someone through Amiibo? I wss thinking we could help each other out cause I need to fix a villager exterior.

Or if anyone out there also needs to fix an exterior glitch let me know so we can help each other.


----------



## lana.

KayDee said:


> How are you able to get her back the same day? Can you kick someone through Amiibo? I wss thinking we could help each other out cause I need to fix a villager exterior.
> 
> Or if anyone out there also needs to fix an exterior glitch let me know so we can help each other.


Hi! Yes you can kick a villager out via amibo.  I can get her back in the same day because she asked to move out, so if someone were to take her and then kick her out with an amibo, I could pick her up while I still had an open plot.  That’s how it would work, but I actually just got help.  Thank you for offering, and If I ever get another open plot, I’ll let you know!


----------



## KayDee

fennekins said:


> Hi! Yes you can kick a villager out via amibo.  I can get her back in the same day because she asked to move out, so if someone were to take her and then kick her out with an amibo, I could pick her up while I still had an open plot.  That’s how it would work, but I actually just got help.  Thank you for offering, and If I ever get another open plot, I’ll let you know!


Oh I was asking if you had the ability to do so. Because I was thinking I can time travel to kick someone out so I can hold your Melba but I’m also gonna need you to be able to move in Marshal so I can fix his exterior


----------



## lana.

KayDee said:


> Oh I was asking if you had the ability to do so. Because I was thinking I can time travel to kick someone out so I can hold your Melba but I’m also gonna need you to be able to move in Marshal so I can fix his exterior


Yes it is possible to do that, but I actually already got Melba from a friend that held her for me. I hope you find someone to hold Marshal though!


----------



## KayDee

fennekins said:


> Yes it is possible to do that, but I actually already got Melba from a friend that held her for me. I hope you find someone to hold Marshal though!


That’s good. I thought you still needed help.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Long shot, but if anyone has a free plot to hold my Audie and then get her out quickly, I'd appreciate it! I would be able to pick her up again tomorrow - trying to get this girl her origin house and stupidly put her in boxes already


----------



## Salomebibouland

Hi guys, can someone hold Sherb for me please? He is in boxes today, it was a mistake 

EDIT: Thank you @Athros for holding sherb for me


----------



## graciemayy

Could anybody hold Cheri for me please (the cub not the dog) She’s in boxes, it was an accident and i don’t want to lose her  pls private message me asap if you can


----------



## Lotusblossom

Tex just left and hes in my void I'd like him baxk!!!


----------



## Puputo

Hi, I would really appreciate if some one help me hold my Nate the bear. 
willing to pay in NMT or IGB. 
or anything that you need and I have it
Thank you.


----------



## Lynnatchii

Hi, I would be happy if someone can help with holding Sprinkle for me. She was my first 5 villager so she doesn't have her real house. And I need to get her back at the same day or the other day. I don't really know how, but I think by kicking her out via amiibo or by time traveling. 

Either way it's fine! I can pay you with bells or nmt! Though I want to spare for me too.
But she isn't in boxes right now but if someone want to help me I'll tt so I can kick her out!

Thank you for reading!

Update : Thank you @Makoto for holding her! I forgot to tell this earlier, sorry!


----------



## Meira

Stitches is moving away tomorrow and I would like someone to hold him for a short while as he has the starting interior.
Name your price! I'm open to negotiate. Thanks!
I have many items as well so if there is anything you are looking for, I can help 

Edit: Got someone on another site to help out with this.


----------



## kimchis

Hello friends  I’m restarting my island soon, but I want to keep a lot of my villagers. I’m looking for a few people to help me with holding some of them (I need about 6 villagers to be held). Please DM me if you’d like to help out! I can pay in NMT or IGB, let me know what you’d like in return ❤


----------



## pizzabutts

can someone please hold flo for me? i’ll pay 2 mil igb! please, she’s in boxes right now and i don’t know what to do, i’m kind of freaking out  CLOSED


----------



## wanderlust//

Never mind, I think I need to let phil go.


----------



## Ortella

I'm looking for someone to hold onto my Raymond, I'm restarting my island but Raymond is the only regret I would have. Really hoping to find someone to hold onto him until I can move him back into my island, I found him myself on a mystery island and he's got a bit a emotional attachment, so I'd really appreciate if anyone could keep him safe for a day or two. 
I can move him into boxes as soon as someone is available to foster him.


----------



## Lynnatchii

Can someone hold Merengue for me? I need someone to hold her ASAP. She's in boxes right now because Reneigh is in my campsite and she pick Merengue. I'm tired of spamming the A button so I agree. I will pay you with tbt or bells! Please I'm begging you! I will pick her up when I have an empty plot! PM me!


----------



## hollowface

id like to get sherbs normal house
hes one of my starting villagers and it bugs me that he doesnt have his normal house
i still want my sherb since ive become best friends with him
will pay a stack or two of nmts to hold him and tt him out


----------



## RedRum2514

I'm seeking someone to hold Raymond and Dom for me. To be picked up the same day. I can pay in TBT or get you a villager you want if they have an amiibo. They're not immediately in boxes and won't be until my second island is ready, but it your able to hold them within the next few days please let me know via PM. Thanks.


----------



## Cutesy

Hello! After being super happy with getting Bob’s real house, I would really like to get Apple’s real house as well.

Please pm me if you’d be willing to hold her for me, and I will get her in boxes asap & move her back in whenever you are ready ^^.

I can pay with IGB or NMT!  Tyvm!


----------



## pizzabutts

looking for someone to hold dizzy for my sister! i will pay 15 nmts


----------



## Felawful

Felawful said:


> I am looking for someone trustworthy to hold onto Coco for me. She was one of my first 5 and I want her to have her original house. I will literally die if something happens to her. I am willing to pay big bucks (bells or NMTs or combination of both) for someone to hold onto her and return her right away. Must be a senior member with verified reviews as I’ll literally die if something happens to my Coco. Thanks


I’m still looking for someone trustworthy to hold Coco for me please!


----------



## pizzabutts

pizzabutts said:


> looking for someone to hold dizzy for my sister! i will pay 15 nmts


please... he’s in boxes now. we can give more nmt if you like...


----------



## pizzabutts

IM SO DESPERATE OMG CAN SOMEONE PLEASEEE HOLD DIZZY FOR ME????


----------



## Jittersfan75

Hi! I don't really know how this works but I am currently in the process of switching two of my villagers, so every two weeks I am going to replace them, and until then I need someone to hold the replacements I find. I am willing to pay IGB or NMT for every day you hold them!

Please DM me if interested! Thanks!


----------



## RedRum2514

No longer looking


----------



## RedRum2514

.


----------



## zilong67

Looking for someone to hold on Hazel for like 2 days (she was my original villager so want to change her house)
Will pay 100 NMTs in the end exchange.


----------



## Hazysummerskies

Done.


----------



## Reploid

Looking for someone to come take my Phoebe and boot her out so I can have her move back in for her original house. Name your price.


----------



## orangepenguin04

Hello looking for someone to hold Lucky from my campsite before he leaves. I can give you 10NMTs or 350k Bells (I have 350 right now but might be able to get a lot more after I sell my turnips). Thank you in advance.

Edit- Sorry decided to get rid of my villager instead of having someone hold Lucky.


----------



## BlueBunny09

Hi! Would be happy if someone could help hold Marshal for me. Hoping I could get him back within a few hours or within the day (via amiibo or time traveling). I'm super attached to my Marshal and I really don't wanna lose him  Please DM me!

Willing to pay in NMT or return the favor! If you need me to hold a villager and do the same, I'd be happy to!

Edit: CLOSED


----------



## virtualpet

There was a miscommunication between me and a friend. They wanted Caroline, but didn't realize that they had to have a villager already moved out, but I just asked Caroline to move out today so she'll be in boxes tomorrow. Would anyone be willing to hold her and help coordinate with me and the friend? I'll cover any needed payment.


----------



## Maynlavigne

is there anyone out there willing to hold Marshal for me for a few days? i’m resetting my island and would love to have someone i can trust


----------



## Athinaroo

Could someone please help me hold my Sherb? I'm so fed up with his horrible starter house, but I love him so much and he's my favorite! I'll have amiibos soon so will be able to kick him and get him back the next day (that's how it works right? I can get him back if the other person kicks him out and he's in boxes the next day when the plot is empty?)


----------



## Yorli

Thinking about moving out Fuchsia as she was a starter and I hate her house. If someone takes her can I move her back in immediately or do I have to move in and out another villager? If someone is willing to help me out with holding her that would be amazing too. I'm willing to time travel


----------



## DragonLatios

i am willing to pay 12 nmt and 300 tbt for anyone at can hold* Sharksheep *Phoebe till one of my Villager ask to move out. UPdate!!! Nvm someone Got her before me.


----------



## Athros

Yorli said:


> Thinking about moving out Fuchsia as she was a starter and I hate her house. If someone takes her can I move her back in immediately or do I have to move in and out another villager? If someone is willing to help me out with holding her that would be amazing too. I'm willing to time travel



You can move her back in immediately as far as I know. I'm willing to hold her for you


----------



## Yorli

Athros said:


> You can move her back in immediately as far as I know. I'm willing to hold her for you


Thank you so much for your help and your offer, I'm not moving her out yet just making inquiries!


----------



## loveclove

Can someone tell me if this thread works? I scrolled a bit and saw that lots of people ask but not many actually are able to get someone to hold their villagers...
I'm thinking about resetting but I'm too attached to some villagers


----------



## Katgamer

serenityyy.e said:


> Can somebody hold sprinkle for me?


I can


pizzabutts said:


> IM SO DESPERATE OMG CAN SOMEONE PLEASEEE HOLD DIZZY FOR ME????


I can hold him for you ^^


----------



## AC.Newbie

You guys really have to start paying attention to the dates on these requests!


----------



## Jenn Chaos

AC.Newbie said:


> You guys really have to start paying attention to the dates on these requests!


ironic that your name is “ac newbie” lol


----------



## AC.Newbie

Jenn Chaos said:


> ironic that your name is “ac newbie” lol


Only in that it's the 1st Animal Crossing game I've played. I'm a veteran of simple details


----------



## Jenn Chaos

AC.Newbie said:


> Only in that it's the 1st Animal Crossing game I've played. I'm a veteran of simple details


issa joke


----------



## AC.Newbie

Jenn Chaos said:


> issa joke


Understood. No offense taken


----------



## akmcghee24

loveclove said:


> Can someone tell me if this thread works? I scrolled a bit and saw that lots of people ask but not many actually are able to get someone to hold their villagers...
> I'm thinking about resetting but I'm too attached to some villagers



I am new to this but I will promise not to give them away and will give them back. And will hold yours if you will then hold mine. How many are we looking at?


----------



## loveclove

akmcghee24 said:


> I am new to this but I will promise not to give them away and will give them back. And will hold yours if you will then hold mine. How many are we looking at?


I'm sorry I think I would only feel safe doing this with someone who has a good amount of positive feedback! Thanks for the offer


----------



## Lynnatchii

Can someone please hold Beau for me? He have the first five house design and I want he's original one. I to pick him up at the same day. I'll pay with bells, maybe nmt and TBT


----------



## lawnClippings

So checked out what Flo's house is supposed to look like and found it to be amazing.
She was the first/default sisterly so she has the crappy wooden block furniture and basic items.
I would need to play a bit to see if she will ask to move out (a lot of my villagers have been recently and I have been telling them no).
I'll come back and make an update when she actually wants to move, but if anyone is willing to hold her, that would be great.


----------



## akmcghee24

I will hold any villagers, but I haven't done this before, so I understand anyone skeptical.


----------



## Yorli

Would love if someone could please hold Fuschia for me and push her out with amiibo so I can take her back immediately.


----------



## Shimeki

Anyone willing to hold Kabuki for me?


----------



## akmcghee24

I will hold kabuki...I  get it if you don't trust me cuz ive never done it but


----------



## lambxvomit

I'm looking for someone to foster Tutu for me for a few hours, I can offer 1.5 million bells in return


----------



## Angelicaaa

Can someone hold Clay for me for a few hours?  I can pay you if you'd like, just let me know what you want in return!
*Closed*


----------



## Wolfie

I need someone to hold Cherry for me up until tomorrow. Will anyone be able to do it for me? I can pay whatever you like, thank you.


----------



## akmcghee24

I will hold any villagers for anyone as long as they return the favor. Also how are you supposed to get a reputation if nobody will let you take their villagers?????


----------



## sunnibunniva

akmcghee24 said:


> I will hold any villagers for anyone as long as they return the favor. Also how are you supposed to get a reputation if nobody will let you take their villagers?????


Please get reputation/feedback by doing small trades with items. Holding villagers is very serious business.

You're making yourself look like a child asking the ac equivalent "How do I get a good reputation as heart surgeon when no one will let me do their heart surgery?!" bc you aren't a doctor hun

If you have a wishlist of specific items you'd like I'd be happy to help you make your own wishlist thread


----------



## akmcghee24

Okay so I've done like 10-20 trades, and nobody reviews after they are done so I can't get a reputation.


----------



## lawnClippings

akmcghee24 said:


> Okay so I've done like 10-20 trades, and nobody reviews after they are done so I can't get a reputation.


Not everyone does, but there are plenty of people who do...
Have you tried reviewing them first and then waiting to see if they will return the favor...?


----------



## Firesquids

akmcghee24 said:


> Okay so I've done like 10-20 trades, and nobody reviews after they are done so I can't get a reputation.


That's odd, are you leaving reviews for them? 
Try leaving more detailed reviews for others and they'll usually return the favor.


----------



## Mick

Lyman is thinking of moving. I'd like someone to hold him and then move him out again so I can re-invite him and upgrade his starter house. Willing to compensate for your time! <3

Edit: He's gone and will soon be back. Thanks nookazon discord c:


----------



## kay_owowens

Could someone hold June for me?


----------



## Anne1985

kay_owowens said:


> Could someone hold June for me?


I can hold June if you can hold Frobert for me.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020



Mick said:


> Lyman is thinking of moving. I'd like someone to hold him and then move him out again so I can re-invite him and upgrade his starter house. Willing to compensate for your time! <3


Could you hold onto Flo for me?


----------



## kay_owowens

Anne1985 said:


> I can hold June if you can hold Frobert for me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Could you hold onto Flo for me?



Deal!


----------



## Anne1985

kay_owowens said:


> Deal!


Cool! When do you need me to get them by?


----------



## kay_owowens

Anne1985 said:


> Cool! When do you need me to get them by?


Whenever you’re ready! I can TT to tomorrow when she’s in boxes rn or wait till then! Whichever you prefer


----------



## Mick

Anne1985 said:


> I can hold June if you can hold Frobert for me.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 27, 2020
> 
> 
> Could you hold onto Flo for me?



Unfortunately I don't think I can, my town is full and I am still looking for someone to invite and move out Lyman for myself


----------



## spacewalker

hi!! i let canberra leave, but im regretting it - realized the thing i dislike most about her is the basic interior, and i dont wanna lose both of my starters. i would be SO grateful if someone would be able to hold her for a day! i dont tt, but im assuming i could have her move into the plot she'll leave the next day? shes in boxes today, im in cest timezone. would totally be able to pay in bells/nmt for anyone willing to hold her for me!

eta - found someone on twitter to hold her for me! yay!


----------



## sarcasm101

Would anyone be willing to hold onto Poppy for me? She’s my favorite villager, but she still has her default house. I don’t time travel, so would someone be okay with holding onto her until I have a plot available to move her back in and then time travel her out? I can offer some NMT for your trouble


----------



## akmcghee24

sarcasm101 said:


> Would anyone be willing to hold onto Poppy for me? She’s my favorite villager, but she still has her default house. I don’t time travel, so would someone be okay with holding onto her until I have a plot available to move her back in and then time travel her out? I can offer some NMT for your trouble


I will do it! You can keep your nmt. Pm me please!!


----------



## OiGuessWho

Could someone hold on to Marina while I sort out moving some villagers around?
Too late, she stopped thinking about it. Didn't want to confirm her moving out until someone answered. I'mma Time Travel until someone else moves though.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

Let's try again! Anyone wanna hold onto Ozzie for a bit?


----------



## akmcghee24

@OiGuessWho I will once I get a plot! But dont confirm until i have one.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020

Would you hold on to Sherb for me? Or someone else can too.


----------



## OiGuessWho

akmcghee24 said:


> @OiGuessWho I will once I get a plot! But dont confirm until i have one.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2020
> 
> Would you hold on to Sherb for me? Or someone else can too.


Sorry, mate - I've managed to sort something else out elsewhere and forgot to mention. Ironically I'm looking for a Sherb to keep, or some other cute lazy villager. Unless you REALLY like Queenie?


----------



## HELP!!

Hi everyone. Will someone hold onto Mac for me? He's moving out unprompted. Must be some kind of glitch, as I never asked him to move out, in fact he never even spoke to me about it. Now he's in boxes and I only have the rest of today to save him. Anyone??


----------



## BoundSys

I want to restart my island! I need someone to hold onto Bones for me please?

Edit: nvm


----------



## ReeBear

Would someone be able to hold onto Beau for me for a little bit?


----------



## Rex of Elysium

Deleted


----------



## CedarCove_

ReeBear said:


> Would someone be able to hold onto Beau for me for a little bit?


I have room on my island if you still need someone to hold onto him.


----------



## ReeBear

CedarCove_ said:


> I have room on my island if you still need someone to hold onto him.


I'm okay now! Thanks for the offer though


----------



## Miss_March

I need someone to hold a villager for my son. He was playing games with a camper and didn't read who they were going to kick out and it was his Tasha so we need her held until we can get another villager out.


----------



## spacewalker

hi!! would anyone out there be able to hold Cookie for me? shes currently asking to move out, and i love her but i really want her to have her actual proper house/interior. i havent told her yes yet, but since i dont tt id super appreciate it if someone could pick her up tomorrow (since shes obviously not in boxes yet) and hold her for a day!

(im very much willing to give you bells/nmt for it, and i also have some old crafting materials like petals and eggs left if you want them!)


----------



## punkfish77954

Would someone be willing to hold Bonbon for me? I really do love her and want her yellow house.


----------



## Glittermist

nevermind


----------



## Katiedidxoxo

Hello!!! I am new to these forums so sorry if i do things wrong.
So I told Vesta that she could move out, but now that im rethinking it, i want her to stay. I have tried using a different account to get her to stay, but it didn't work. I am willing to pay 2 million bells for you to keep her until i get another villager to move out. Please tell me if you can hold her, or if you know someone who can. I am also willing to give you as many NMT as you want. She will be in boxes tomorrow. Also, if you would like to keep her for longer after i have a place set up, we can discuss that too. Please Help!!


----------



## Katiedidxoxo

Plz help


----------



## atoyume

Katiedidxoxo said:


> Hello!!! I am new to these forums so sorry if i do things wrong.
> So I told Vesta that she could move out, but now that im rethinking it, i want her to stay. I have tried using a different account to get her to stay, but it didn't work. I am willing to pay 2 million bells for you to keep her until i get another villager to move out. Please tell me if you can hold her, or if you know someone who can. I am also willing to give you as many NMT as you want. She will be in boxes tomorrow. Also, if you would like to keep her for longer after i have a place set up, we can discuss that too. Please Help!!



You can still cancel the move out if you have another resident in your island. Just play as the resident and talk to Vesta to cancel it? If you don't have one you can just make one just for this occasion.

"Should the player regret telling a villager to leave, they have the rest of the day to login as another island resident and talk to that villager to cancel their move-out. Once they're in boxes, there's no coming back."


----------



## gaylittlekat

Hey! I'm looking for someone to hold Raddle until tomorrow! Thanks


----------



## Ella.

gaylittlekat said:


> Hey! I'm looking for someone to hold Raddle until tomorrow! Thanks


 I know I'm a bit late but do you still need someone to hold Raddle for you?


----------



## juliasche

Hi! I was wondering if anyone is able to hold Mira for me for 1 or 2 days? Thanks


----------



## gaylittlekat

no i'm good now but thank you for replying!


----------



## purple_vixen

juliasche said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone is able to hold Mira for me for 1 or 2 days? Thanks



Do you still need this, or is it too late? I have an empty plot today, and can use Amiibos to move her back to you.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Hello I accidentally told audi to move. Super annoyed theres no way to stop her. Can some one take her and give her right back? I was told theres no wait time so, I time travel if someone else does too I'd like to do it now? Just let me know never done this b4 thanks!!!

I'm EST I'll check back around 8am and then not till 5 or 8 pm


Still need someone to hold her


----------



## Plainbluetees

Thinking about resetting my island - if so, would anybody be able to hold Antonio, Sydney, and all my bells + nmt? I’d gladly pay in any form of currency for this service. Thank you. It doesn’t need to be immediate.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Still looking! I’d also like to save my Mermaid set that I have crafted.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 6, 2021

I’ve changed it up a bit. Would somebody be able to hold JUST Audie, and my bells + nmt + mermaid set?


----------



## Pond511

I just having an idea about getting my first 5 villagers their proper home not just a flimsy shack I built for them and I saw this post, what a wonderful thing to do but I got a few questions since I've never done it before.
1. After the move out and move in will they remembered me, they are my first villager so they should have my island as their origin right?
2. How to get them out in the first place, keep hitting them with a net and asked them to leave? Wouldn't that be too cruel and they will dislike me?
3. Can you get them out and in in the same plot and how long did it take in all the process to do it to one character?

I got five to do on my mind but would love to start one by one, Thanks a lot,


----------



## LeenaM

Pond511 said:


> I just having an idea about getting my first 5 villagers their proper home not just a flimsy shack I built for them and I saw this post, what a wonderful thing to do but I got a few questions since I've never done it before.
> 1. After the move out and move in will they remembered me, they are my first villager so they should have my island as their origin right?
> 2. How to get them out in the first place, keep hitting them with a net and asked them to leave? Wouldn't that be too cruel and they will dislike me?
> 3. Can you get them out and in in the same plot and how long did it take in all the process to do it to one character?
> 
> I got five to do on my mind but would love to start one by one, Thanks a lot,


1. I don't think they will remember you, if you kick someone out and then meet them on a mistery island they act like it's the first time you're meeting, I'm assuming it's the same if they move to someone else's island.
2. You can use amiibos or wait/TT until the villager you want to kick out gets a thought bubble and tells you they want to move. Look up tutorials on youtube to know exactly how this method works, since things like events/birthdays or the order in which they moved in can affect whether or not they want to move.
3. You can get them back in any open plot, if you want them to come back to the same plot just make sure it's empty and that you don't have any other open plot. How long this process takes depends on the method you and the other person use to kick the villager out, if you TT you could do it in 1/2 days, if you don't it could take weeks.
Hope this helps! Let me know if you're interested, I am also looking for someone to maybe hold onto my original lazy vilager for me (Stitches), and I'd be happy to lend you a plot on my island.


----------



## Livia

Pond511 said:


> I just having an idea about getting my first 5 villagers their proper home not just a flimsy shack I built for them and I saw this post, what a wonderful thing to do but I got a few questions since I've never done it before.
> 1. After the move out and move in will they remembered me, they are my first villager so they should have my island as their origin right?
> 2. How to get them out in the first place, keep hitting them with a net and asked them to leave? Wouldn't that be too cruel and they will dislike me?
> 3. Can you get them out and in in the same plot and how long did it take in all the process to do it to one character?
> 
> I got five to do on my mind but would love to start one by one, Thanks a lot,



1. Yes they will remember you if they move to someone else’s island and then back to your island. I gave Raymond to a friend and when I visited her, he remembered me. As long as it’s the exact same villager (and not a new copy like from a mystery island) then they will remember you.


----------



## Pond511

LeenaM said:


> 1. I don't think they will remember you, if you kick someone out and then meet them on a mistery island they act like it's the first time you're meeting, I'm assuming it's the same if they move to someone else's island.
> 2. You can use amiibos or wait/TT until the villager you want to kick out gets a thought bubble and tells you they want to move. Look up tutorials on youtube to know exactly how this method works, since things like events/birthdays or the order in which they moved in can affect whether or not they want to move.
> 3. You can get them back in any open plot, if you want them to come back to the same plot just make sure it's empty and that you don't have any other open plot. How long this process takes depends on the method you and the other person use to kick the villager out, if you TT you could do it in 1/2 days, if you don't it could take weeks.
> Hope this helps! Let me know if you're interested, I am also looking for someone to maybe hold onto my original lazy vilager for me (Stitches), and I'd be happy to lend you a plot on my island.


Thank you a lot, I can confirm that after moving they would remember you, I don't have amiibos so I'm relying on TT alone, I'm in the process of lending my first villager to someone and now having one free plot, glad to be trading with you. 



Livia said:


> 1. Yes they will remember you if they move to someone else’s island and then back to your island. I gave Raymond to a friend and when I visited her, he remembered me. As long as it’s the exact same villager (and not a new copy like from a mystery island) then they will remember you.


Thanks a lot, I would have exactly the same same villager back after I fostered them.


----------



## Spookyrus

Hi, I'm looking to have my five starting villagers (Katt, Rowan, Skye, Rex, and Agent S) move out and back in so that they can have their proper house layouts. Would anybody be willing to help with that by taking them and then sending them back ASAP? (One at a time, I would be time-traveling until one of them decides to move.) I can compensate with in-game Bells or Nook Miles Tickets.


----------



## Illy2255

Hi! I have Ankha in my campsite but she wants Dom to move.. can anyone please hold Dom?? I will give you 500,000 bells and 10NMT! Please help me out?


----------



## Ella.

Illy2255 said:


> Hi! I have Ankha in my campsite but she wants Dom to move.. can anyone please hold Dom?? I will give you 500,000 bells and 10NMT! Please help me out?



Do you still need someone to hold Dom for you? If so, I have space and I can do it for you.


----------



## Gaby0228

I don't know how much of this works but I have like 3 plots of land ready to go now. I'll be more than glad to keep some villagers for as long as you need

Edit: I have just one left, I'll probably have 2 more open in the next week but I don't time travel so it'll take time


----------



## Illy2255

Ella. said:


> Do you still need someone to hold Dom for you? If so, I have space and I can do it for you.


Sorry.. I got rid of him


----------



## Kyle1320

Hi, I'm looking to have my starting villager Zucker move out and back in to get his proper house layout. I'd only need him held for a couple of hours as I'd be time travelling. I'd be willing to compensate 1m bells


----------



## Ella.

Kyle1320 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to have my starting villager Zucker move out and back in to get his proper house layout. I'd only need him held for a couple of hours as I'd be time travelling. I'd be willing to compensate 1m bells



If you still need help send me a PM and I'd be willing to help you out.


----------



## Lokidoki

-Sorry not needed just yet.- Hoping for someone to still hold Frita- trustworthy keeping her original. Please msg if your able to help.


----------



## Danie.nie

Vrisnem said:


> Here is the place to request for others to hold onto your villagers for you.
> 
> Please note that holding a villager means you will take it onto your island for a little while, with full intention of returning it to the other member when they are ready. That villager is not yours to keep, sell, auction, trade, etc. Discuss beforehand what sort of timeframe you are looking at and whether or not one/both of you are willing to time travel, and remember to keep in touch regularly to ensure peace of mind. Failure to return a villager gives the original user the right to leave negative feedback.
> 
> Be cautious about letting someone hold your villager if they are a new user and/or have no feedback. It's better to trust your villager to someone who already has a good reputation within our community.


Hi there. I am restarting my island and was wondering if if anyone is willing to hold 3 of my villagers for me. Please and thank you


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hey! I currently have Dom and Zucker.  I do not travel so this will take a while.  But I’m willing to trade for ribbot and/or phoebe.  If someone is willing to be patient I’m more than happy to hold and trade.  Please quote and on me and I’ll pm you back


----------



## AutumnWolf

Hello TBT community! I’ve made some decisions lately that has led to me planning on restarting my island in the next couple of days. If I can find someone to hold Audie and Reneigh for me, I would really appreciate it. If not, then it’s not a huge deal. I’m just rather attached to these two. 
Edit: Never got an offer, but I restarted anyway.


----------



## Beanz

I've been thinking of restarting my island because I don't like it. I'm desperate to keep Tangy so if anybody is interested PM or reply to me. I'll pay you with an amount of your choice of TBT, IGB, or NMT (however I don't have a whole lot, I have maybe a little over 10,000.)

3/11 EDIT: I got someone told hold her for me.


----------



## AutumnWolf

So, as stated above, I restarted my game. My first lazy villager I found is Sherb and I’d love to keep him around. I am interested in someone taking him and then giving him back so that I can reset his house to its original interior, Because let’s face it, that starter lazy house is ugly. If anyone is willing to help, I’d really appreciate it! If you’d like some sort of compensation, I’m willing to provide. Just let me know what you would like.

I’m also interested in resetting my starter jock and normal houses, Flip and Gayle, but if I don’t find someone willing to help with these guys, I can always do it myself with cards later. I just rather like the idea of having them be the ones I found originally.


----------



## merryfromBocaPoop

I plan on moving out sherb, but the problem is he is my most recent villager :/. I have Snake, Julian, Drago, Bob, Dom, Zucker, Marina, Judy, and Octavian (these are my permanent guys). If anyone is willing to hold onto one of them, that would be great.


----------



## <Claire>

Here for the I want my original visitors to have not boring homes-club. That should just be  feature in the game but here I am.
Looking for someone to hold Roald, Katt, Skye, or Ruby. You don't need to offer to hold all four, any one is just appreciated!
I will be time travelling so here's hoping it won't take too long to get them back.
I can pay 3m bells for each villager ^^
Please DM me if interested!


----------



## Frycrumbs

Looking for someone to hold Judy for me, I'm resetting my island. I will pay 100,000 bells and 10 nmt


----------



## Beanz

I need someone to hold Raymond ASAP by 9:30-10:00 PM EST TODAY.
I sold him to someone, however they didn't have any available plots and they needed to kick another villager out. I agreed yesterday that I would hold him until today but they haven't replied back to me and most likely won't by tonight. Raymond is in boxes and he will move out tomorrow so I can't hold him for any more days, I would hate to void him especially since someone already paid me for him. I don't know how long he would need to be held on another island but I'm assuming until tomorrow or until they reply back, ANY help would be appreciated and I will pay you as much IGB or TBT as you want.

EDIT: nvm did a TT trick to hold him.


----------



## SakuraMoon

Willing to hold anyone's villager! ( I'm from CST, I'll help convert times if anyone needs to as well ! ) I also time travel in case anyone needs to know for future reference ! Can hold up to 1 - 2 villagers atm !


----------



## river

Hello! I've been thinking about restarting my island for some time and I finally decided to do it, but I'm gonna need someone to hold on to Erik for me because I refuse to do it without him lol

I'm not at all in a hurry so I thought I'd drop a message here and see if anyone would be interested in helping me out.

I was planning on asking someone to hold on to a pocket full of items for me as well, so if anyone's able to do both that would be lovely! I can pay in IGB or TBT, name your price! I also have something else that might be of interest: Raymond! I'd gladly trade him for this favor, DM me!

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

hey!  Zucker is set to move tomorrow.  I am willing to trade him for Coco or Henry.  let me know if you're interested


----------



## SakuraMoon

If anyone needs me to hold anyone's villager, I can! I currently have an open spot rn!


----------



## Beanz

i need someone to hold tangy for me


----------



## CylieDanny

Oh boy,

I'm think of restarting my island, for a new layout, full on fantasy themed, so give my villagers more fantasy clothes. only thinking about it. But I have Raymond, and Sherb, and I don't want to loose them. I'm not sure if people could hold items too..

I'm hesitant because these two, people really want. Then I have very valuable items, that I dont want to loose. I'd tt when I restarted, up to when I can get them back. But I'm still not quite sure about doing this

I'd most likily keep all my other villagers the same


----------



## WaileaNoRei

CylieDanny said:


> Oh boy,
> 
> I'm think of restarting my island, for a new layout, full on fantasy themed, so give my villagers more fantasy clothes. only thinking about it. But I have Raymond, and Sherb, and I don't want to loose them. I'm not sure if people could hold items too..
> 
> I'm hesitant because these two, people really want. Then I have very valuable items, that I dont want to loose. I'd tt when I restarted, up to when I can get them back. But I'm still not quite sure about doing this
> 
> I'd most likily keep all my other villagers the same



I am happy to try to help you if I can. The only issue is I do not currently have spots available for villagers. I can time travel to open up some spots, though I am slow at it…but happy to help if you need. Not worries if you find someone who is more immediately ready to hold villagers. I am also happy to store any items you would like on either of my islands (so plenty of room!)


----------



## CylieDanny

WaileaNoRei said:


> I am happy to try to help you if I can. The only issue is I do not currently have spots available for villagers. I can time travel to open up some spots, though I am slow at it…but happy to help if you need. Not worries if you find someone who is more immediately ready to hold villagers. I am also happy to store any items you would like on either of my islands (so plenty of room!)


Ah, thank you very much  I might just restart, all I really want is a rainbow lamp, but my friend has one, 

I'll keep in touch about the villagers, cause my friend said they could give me their Sherb, but I'll let you know. I'm most attached to Marshal, Static, and Kid Kat. But will see!


----------



## Kyneria

Hi! I'm searching for someone who could pick up my Genji (he already asked to move out), and then give him back to me so he can get his normal decoration. He's a starter and honestly I got attached to him more than I thought I would ;v;


----------



## CylieDanny

So, I'm thinking about using my sister's lite she doesn't use, to make an island that's just casual like this one, but make a second for a themed one 

If I get that lite.. I'm a bit hesitant on asking, but could someone hold Raymond, and Sherb for me? I'm nervous, because I dont want to loose them


----------



## brytnibee

I'm desperately looking for someone to hold my Savannah who is moving out today... she was an original villager and I want her house to be the nice version so if someone could take her and give her back I would be so happy :'(


----------



## CylieDanny

I'm a bit nervous..

But I'm thinking of starting over on my side island. Just to change up some things, also to unconnect it to my main island. But I have Dom on it, and I really dont want to loose him.. even though hes always asking to leave, I refuse.

This is kinda nerve wracking, but could I have someone hold him? Might be a day of holding him... I'm nervous to ask this. But, message me if you can.


----------



## your local goomy

I'm deciding to reset, looking for someone to hold Judy and/or Audie for me!


----------



## your local goomy

Most likely deciding to reset again, if anyone could hold Megan and possibly Raymond, I'd love it!


----------



## Bilaz

Would someone please be able to hold Raymond for me while I reset my second island? Thank you so much


----------



## June

thinking of resetting over the weekend and if ever, need some people to hold raymond and/or lucky for me! pls hmu if you're available over sunday/saturday this week


----------



## duckyducky

Looking for people to hold dom and sherb. ill pay! pls lmk. (pls have amiibos)


----------



## ebernard130

Hi! I'm looking for someone to hold maple, molly, & bangle, if you have space for even just one I would be so thankful! I'm willing to pay in NMT, Bells, or we can negotiate something else! I'm really desperate as I'm so emotionally attached to these 3 but I've already committed to redoing my island!!


----------



## Ella.

ebernard130 said:


> Hi! I'm looking for someone to hold maple, molly, & bangle, if you have space for even just one I would be so thankful! I'm willing to pay in NMT, Bells, or we can negotiate something else! I'm really desperate as I'm so emotionally attached to these 3 but I've already committed to redoing my island!!


Do you still need someone to hold a villager for you? If so I have space.


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for someone to hold Raymond for me.


----------



## Shadow Star

Is anyone able to hold/cycle Audie for me?
She was my starter peppy and I want her to have her actual house. She's just asked to move today. I'm happy to pay!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm deciding (No regrets as I hate where my RS is) to restart my island to take advantage to the 2.0 update, and would like for some kind soul to hold my dearest Petri that I got not too long ago. I would hate to hunt her again.

DM me about this, and I'll respond back when I'm ready. *Do not gift her anything as I don't like giving villagers gifts except fruit!*

(No need to hold the items as I have someone else doing that for me)

Thanks!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I would like someone to hold Pippy for me, please send me a PM if you're able to 

I'd like to restart my town no later than tomorrow eve so I would appreciate someone replying soon!

(also pls don't gift her anything or change anything, I would like to keep her intact!)


edit: disregard this post, I'll get her back after I start my new town. I'm sure someone will have her up for grabs.


----------



## Ella.

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would like someone to hold Pippy for me, please send me a PM if you're able to
> 
> I'd like to restart my town no later than tomorrow eve so I would appreciate someone replying soon!
> 
> (also pls don't gift her anything or change anything, I would like to keep her intact!)
> 
> 
> edit: disregard this post, I'll get her back after I start my new town. I'm sure someone will have her up for grabs.





Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm deciding (No regrets as I hate where my RS is) to restart my island to take advantage to the 2.0 update, and would like for some kind soul to hold my dearest Petri that I got not too long ago. I would hate to hunt her again.
> 
> DM me about this, and I'll respond back when I'm ready. *Do not gift her anything as I don't like giving villagers gifts except fruit!*
> 
> (No need to hold the items as I have someone else doing that for me)
> 
> Thanks!





Shadow Star said:


> Is anyone able to hold/cycle Audie for me?
> She was my starter peppy and I want her to have her actual house. She's just asked to move today. I'm happy to pay!




Hihi do you still need someone to hold a villager for you? My apologies if it's too late, I just checked this thread.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Ella. said:


> Hihi do you still need someone to hold a villager for you? My apologies if it's too late, I just checked this thread.


I don't need help now, I actually got both the villagers I wanted to be held today so I'm good. thanks for the offer!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Ella. said:


> Hihi do you still need someone to hold a villager for you? My apologies if it's too late, I just checked this thread.


Nope. I got a little impatient and restarted. I'll get her by villager hunting.


----------



## Shadow Star

Ella. said:


> Hihi do you still need someone to hold a villager for you? My apologies if it's too late, I just checked this thread.


No thanks, I ended up giving her away. I have her amiibo though, so all is not lost. XD


----------



## ACNH_walnut

Hi I need someone to hold my goldie for a few days asap (no longer needed


----------



## caesthoffe

SakuraMoon said:


> If anyone needs me to hold anyone's villager, I can! I currently have an open spot rn!


Hey, I need someone to hold Tybalt for me for just a few days while I get some villagers moved in/out. Could you do it?

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2021



rayraysparkles said:


> next time i have a free slot I'm happy to hold someone


hey, do you think you could hold my Tybalt? id only need him there for a few days while i move some villagers in/out.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2021

Hey all, I need someone to hold my Tybalt for a few days while i move some villagers in/out. I need this done ASAP as he's in boxes right now. )


----------



## Ella.

caesthoffe said:


> Hey, I need someone to hold Tybalt for me for just a few days while I get some villagers moved in/out. Could you do it?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2021
> 
> 
> hey, do you think you could hold my Tybalt? id only need him there for a few days while i move some villagers in/out.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2021
> 
> Hey all, I need someone to hold my Tybalt for a few days while i move some villagers in/out. I need this done ASAP as he's in boxes right now. )



I can hold Tybalt for you if you still need it


----------



## Wow_Life_

Wrong thread sorry


----------



## Charcolor

hi everyone. i haven't posted here in a while. but i have a small emergency.
i need someone to hold megan for me. i'm willing to time travel until i'm able to take her back, as long as you are also willing to time travel to put her back in boxes.
you can reply to me here or send a PM.
thank you.


----------



## alexaofmoonview

can someone please hold merengue for me?


----------

